# Rockwell versacut



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Anybody using one? I'm trying to figure if it will do 6" sdr. I usually just use a friction clamp as a guide but heck. If it's easier.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Just got one. I don't see why it wouldn't. Came with a metal blade, a wood blade, and a diamond type of blade. Worked great for cutting some tile to replace a shower valve today. Also has a place to attach the vaccum. Really helps with dust control. I'll try to remember to try it on some sch 40 tomorrow. If it does that, it will have plenty of power for sdr. Another thing I like is the ability to set the depth for opening walls. No cutting an unseen pipe or electric line with the reciprocating saw.

Edit. Just saw the picture. Mine doesn't have that v-shaped guide.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The pipe guide is 6$ on most websites


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

For some reason-I can't edit my post. But check this thing out. I was hoping to use the Rockwell like an Exactcut for 4 5 and 6" plastic pipe.
1400$ 


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A_-0Q6wgwPo


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I cut 4" sch 40 (not foam core) at the shop today using the metal blade. No problem with power. Might take a little practice to get the cut straight. That guide would certainly help.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Update! i love this thing. Opening plaster walls is 100 times faster now and man is it way more fun! With some practice I've been able to cut 6" with it, but I use a pipe wrap to mark a line first. I used it on some 5" for a roof increaser yesterday and it cut perfectly square. It's got a depth adjustment which is nice and a laser which I don't use. For opening walls it's way better than a sawzall


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I forgot about this thread! I don't use it much for pipe, but yeah it's my go to for opening walls. I even use the laser to help keep my cut straight, but I missed turning it off the last time and it has dead batteries now. The carbide wheel is great for cutting plaster walls, and even helps make a starter notch on block walls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great idea on sheetrock/plaster cutting.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh, and it has a spot to connect your vacuum so you can control dust so much better. I use it to cut the tile when replacing a shower valve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I hate rockwell. Nothing but bad luck with them. They brake


----------

